# What material can I use mount transducer on transom



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a crestliner vision 17
I want to use 3m 5200 to stick a board to the transom to mount my transducer for my HB fishfinder.

The polypropylene board I bought does not stick well to 3m marine glue

Can I use a solid fiberglass board ? If yes where can I buy one ? 

I want to avoid putting a screw through my transom.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

stockrex said:


> I have a crestliner vision 17
> I want to use 3m 5200 to stick a board to the transom to mount my transducer for my HB fishfinder.
> 
> The polypropylene board I bought does not stick well to 3m marine glue
> ...



Try automotive trim tape on the board. May work in the water.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Why not just bolt the board to the boat and seal it with 5200? Once that stuff sets up it will never leak and the board will be available to mount and remount transducers in the future.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

I have used these with great results...
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Ster...tegoryId=734095080&CQ_search=transducer+mount


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Screw or bolt the board... 5200 would prolly rip the gel off the boat if you used it to mount it anyhow


----------



## HeavyD (Jan 29, 2005)

Agree with above. I screwed the board and used 5200 to seal.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just buy a cutting board from Wally World


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Been there & done that, and asked same question as OP.

If you search here there are a few posts on the subject.

But from trial & error here is what I know.

You want Starboard, aka cutting board.
There are a few places online that will cater to something that thick..

I got the board, cut to match the bottom deadrise of the boat.

I drilled 3 holes.through the board and through the aluminum of the hull only.

By the way, this is in a Crestliner FishHawk similar to your boat.

The holes were filled with 30 year Silicone. The side of the Starboard that went against the boat had a liberal application of said silicone.

It was then stuck in place. The holes were then filled as well, and then the mounting screws were installed.

Clean to excess from the edges and let dry for a few days.

Will work, not leak, and look decent as well.

Here is a photo of mine, I will see if I can find the links for Starboard shortly.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.boatoutfitters.com/cut-to-size-black-king-starboard

or this one as well,

https://www.tapplastics.com/product...tarboard/526?gclid=CNigsOzJgrECFQ67KgodfjVezA

I don't remember exactly which one i bought mine from,i t think it was the first one, and I had it cut to order, and then cut it again myself.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh,

I also ordered it wide enough to add any additional transducers or gear in the future.

That's an owners option as well.

This also allows you to re adjust, move as needed etc for any and all adjustments with out drilling additional holes in your transom.

OE


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

If you use the stern saver there are ZERO holes in your boat...


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, the boat was on storage and I was down south mostly. I am back.

I like the idea of cutting the board to match the angle of the bottom (Thanks!)
I like the idea of not drilling into my transom.
I bought the vinyl transom saver stuff, but the the problem is 3m 5200 does NOT stick to it.
I read and bought a vinyl epoxy glue I am going to try.
2 part solution.
1. For this season till I park the boat, small piece big enough for my transducer glued with vinyl glue. We shall see how long hat lasts.

2. Future solution will involve and long piece of vinyl that does from the top of the transom (above the waterline) all the way to the bottom cut at an angle. This will be glued and then screwed (above water line).


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Question for you.... what is epoxy going to do for you that screws are not?


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

boomer_x7 said:


> Question for you.... what is epoxy going to do for you that screws are not?


I am ocd about drilling holes below the water line :-(
Plus it will be a experiment in using the vinyl epoxy.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

stockrex said:


> I am ocd about drilling holes below the water line :-(
> Plus it will be a experiment in using the vinyl epoxy.


I just find it interesting the different views people have with adhering stufff to their boat.. allotted people wont screw through a hull but will use an adhesive that will rip glass apart or create a hard spot on aluminum where vibration can work its magic.... Mot trying to bash you, its your boat do what you wish...


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

After 15 seasons no issue with cutting board through bolted with stainless hardware & sealed with 5200


----------

